# Seitentasten an Maus neu belegen?



## Memphys (25. Dezember 2016)

Nabend,

ich hab hier eine Maus, bei der ich ums verrecken nicht finde, wie ich die seitlichen Tasten neu belege: Die Maus ist ein "Gamer"-Modell und hat zwei Seite-/ Daumentasten, die ich gerne mit Lied weiter / Lied zurück belegen würde. Die Maus kommt allerdings komplett ohne Software daher. Laut Hersteller einfach per Plug n Pray, funktioniert in Spielen soweit auch einwandfrei - einfach in den Einstellungen die gewünschte Aktion drauflegen. Nur stelle ich mich grade partout zu blöd an, so eine Einstellung in Windows zu finden. Erkannt werden die Maustasten offensichtlich, da Windows Vor und Zurück auf die Tasten gelegt hat.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus & Frohe Weihnachten


----------



## D0pefish (25. Dezember 2016)

hab gerade was offizielles gefunden aber hatte es selber nie installiert: Microsoft-Maus- und Tastatur-Center | Microsoft Hardware

In den meisten Spielen sollten die Tasten veränderbar sein. Für dein Mainboard gibt es auch ein Tool von Gigabyte, was man zumindest ausprobieren kann. Bei meiner G9x und MX518 habe ich früher Tasten, die in Spielen nicht erkannt wurden einfach mit der Maussoftware mit Buchstaben belegt also wurde zum Beispiel "M" auf einen der Knöpfe hinter dem Mausrad gelegt, um dann die Karte in GTA und Co. an der Maus zu öffnen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. Dezember 2016)

Memphys schrieb:


> ich hab hier eine Maus, bei der ich ums verrecken nicht finde, wie ich die seitlichen Tasten neu belege: Die Maus ist ein "Gamer"-Modell und hat zwei Seite-/ Daumentasten, die ich gerne mit Lied weiter / Lied zurück belegen würde. Die Maus kommt allerdings komplett ohne Software daher.


Wie heißt denn die Maus?


----------



## Tolotos66 (25. Dezember 2016)

Auf der Herstellerseite könnte man entsprechende Software runterladen.
Gruß T.


----------



## Memphys (25. Dezember 2016)

D0pefish schrieb:


> hab gerade was offizielles gefunden aber hatte es selber nie installiert: Microsoft-Maus- und Tastatur-Center | Microsoft Hardware
> 
> In den meisten Spielen sollten die Tasten veränderbar sein. Für dein Mainboard gibt es auch ein Tool von Gigabyte, was man zumindest ausprobieren kann. Bei meiner G9x und MX518 habe ich früher Tasten, die in Spielen nicht erkannt wurden einfach mit der Maussoftware mit Buchstaben belegt also wurde zum Beispiel "M" auf einen der Knöpfe hinter dem Mausrad gelegt, um dann die Karte in GTA und Co. an der Maus zu öffnen.



Jetzt fühle ich mich grad dämlich. Ich bin irgendwie davon ausgegangen, dass das nur für Microsoft-Hardware ist... wie z.B. Microsofts Gaming Hardware, die Drahtlos-Tastaturen u. Ä. 



wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wie heißt denn die Maus?



Nixeus Revel. Und nein, es gibt keine Software dafür. Die funktioniert per Plug n Play, das ist anscheinend eine Art Philosophie von dem Hersteller.



Tolotos66 schrieb:


> Auf der Herstellerseite könnte man entsprechende Software runterladen.
> Gruß T.



Nein, könnte man nicht, siehe oben.


Edit: OK, das Maus- und Tastaturcenter IST anscheinend auch nur für Microsoft Hardware.


----------



## XT1024 (25. Dezember 2016)

AutoHotkey

XButton1::Media_Prev
XButton2::Media_Next
Bei meiner 5-Tastenmaus funktioniert das so.


----------



## wuselsurfer (25. Dezember 2016)

Memphys schrieb:


> Nein, könnte man nicht, siehe oben..


Armseliger Laden.
Da würde ich wechseln.


----------



## Tolotos66 (26. Dezember 2016)

Das könnte helfen: Nixeus REVEL [It's here!], respektive: Update your browser to use Google Drive - Drive Help
Gruß T.


----------



## JackA (26. Dezember 2016)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Armseliger Laden.
> Da würde ich wechseln.


 Zowie macht es nicht anders und wird von vielen Spielern bevorzugt. Kommt halt immer auf das eigene Gusto an. 
Wegen Software, die wurde vor Kurzem released, siehe hier: Nixeus REVEL - ComputerBase Forum


----------



## Memphys (26. Dezember 2016)

OK, anscheinend hat der Hersteller beschlossen, dass das ohne Software doch nicht so gut war 

Egal, geht ja so und funktioniert astrein.


----------

